# thermostatic valve not mixing water temps



## laurob (Apr 13, 2010)

I have installed a Kohler K-679-KS Thermostatic mixing valve. The valve does not mix hot and cold water. I only get very cold or very hot water from the valve. I have confirmed that both the hot and cold water supplies are working at the valve. I have adjusted the valve temperature settings. I have replaced the cartridge and filters. The supply lines are 1/2" and then expend to 3/4" just before the valve inputs. The supply lines also have 3/4" air chambers that are about 24" tall. Is the plumbing causing the valve to not mix the hot and cold water? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It's all of the solder ring fittings and galvanize straps.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Could be that one untreated support....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It's simple, really.

The answer lies in the fifth word of the text in the post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

